# 05 mods



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

I am thinking seriously about buying an 05 when available. What mods have you guys found to work well on the 04's. Thanks.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

The 05 Has Higher Compression Ratio So Supercharging Wont Be The Way To Go. 05--- 10.9 To 1 Cr WOW... allmost 11 to 1 ..... i bet the knock sencers will get a work out! :cheers


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*05*

Hoping to find a CAI, Tune and Exhaust combination for another 25-30 horse.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Main mod to do will be a lower rear end gear ratio. A different cam would also be a good mod. The engine already has a good set of heads on it so that eliminates those. As for power adders, nitro is going to be the best bet for the compression these engines have.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*no2*

I,ve seen numerous LS1 T/A's and Camaros at the track that respond really well with the nitrous that sprays into the air duct. 4.10's would be a good choice?


----------

